# Partial Thyroid Removal



## susan68 (Feb 3, 2018)

Hi there. I am a newbie here and am reading a lot and trying to gain some info on your real-life experiences with thyroid surgery.

I have multiple nodules on my left side including a large nodule ( 4.8 x 4.1 x 2.4 cm). I recently had an FNA which came back benign. Doc says my blood work is normal. Because the large nodule is putting pressure on my wind pipe and I have some trouble with hoarseness an endocrine surgeon recommended I have a partial removal. The right side is fine.

I had many questions for the surgeon and she answered them as I expected. However, I would like to get some feedback from individuals who have had a partial removal done

First, if you had good/normal blood work before the surgery did that change for you after a partial? Did you have to go on medication? My surgeon says with a partial I would still be making sufficient hormones so it is not likely I will need to be put on meds. I would be checked after the surgery.

Second, did you struggle with weight gain? I am 49 YO, 5'4" with average weight and BMI. I exercise and do weights at least 3 times a week to keep my weight in check. I am worried about gaining a lot of weight from a partial removal. What was your experience?

Third, how long was the recovery...really. I plan to take a week off of work for recovery. How long did it take for you to resume your normal activities?

Thank you much,


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board!

Do you by chance have a copy of your "normal" thyroid hormone blood test results you can share with ranges?

Proper replacement on thyroid hormones will keep your weight off. Problem will be the fact you have 1/2 remaining thyroid which will make it difficult to stabilize on thyroid replacement hormone.

Most people have the greatest success do not have any thyroid. Having 1/2 will cause test results to change more because you have 1/2 spitting off random hormones that are not consistent. Having a total thyroid removal eliminates that issue


----------



## susan68 (Feb 3, 2018)

This is my blood work from about 3 weeks ago:

T4 - 1.21 (.82 - 1.77)

TSH - 1.78 (.45 - 4.5)

Let me add that I have never been on any thyroid meds.

My surgeon did not mention that it would more difficult to regulate my hormones with just a partial. What you're saying about it makes sense so I want to see what she has to say about that.

Thanks!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I would also ask for a thyroid antibody panel to be run before making a decision. If you've got anything autoimmune going on, that would add to the difficulty in stabilizing on medication (which you will more than likely need, even with a partial) after surgery.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Its very likely your surgeon will tell you that 1) having 1/2 of your thyroid does not make much of a difference and 2) you will probably not need any thyroid medication with 1/2 of a thyroid.

I have to say I do not agree with either. Just as a head's up.


----------

